# New mitre saw immediately trips breaker



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Might be some other draw on the circuit and that little bit is just enough to kick it over.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Might be some other draw on the circuit and that little bit is just enough to kick it over.


I turned off all the lights and it still trips. And that wouldn't explain why the table saw is able to run on the same Outlet.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Different motor/switch, faster start. 

My mitre saw starts much harder than my table saw does. Most folks aren't ready to start running pieces through a table saw right after its on vs. you don't want to wait for operating blade speed when using a mitre saw. 

Just watch how fast they run up.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Different motor/switch, faster start.
> 
> My mitre saw starts much harder than my table saw does. Most folks aren't ready to start running pieces through a table saw right after its on vs. you don't want to wait for operating blade speed when using a mitre saw.
> 
> Just watch how fast they run up.


Okay. So I don't know what to do because it's already on a 20 amp breaker. This is the largest breaker with normal outlets in the house.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Try another breaker or outlet string in the house. There is no way that all the outlets are on that single breaker. 

If it still trips, bring it back. May be an issue with the saw.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Try it on a different circuit breaker in the house. If it trips a different breaker, take it back for another one. If it runs fine on another circuit breaker, something wrong with the other breaker or there is a wiring issue. Loose neutral, missing ground, etc. Breakers are easy to replace.


Lol. posted at same time.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

jmon said:


> Try it on a different circuit breaker in the house. If it trips a different breaker, take it back for another one. If it runs fine on another circuit breaker, something wrong with the other breaker or there is a wiring issue. Loose neutral, missing ground, etc. Breakers are easy to replace.
> 
> 
> Lol. posted at same time.


This is a brand new house. The breakers all work. I don't believe that it's a problem with either the saw or the break, it's just that the 20 amp breakers for some reason can't run this supposedly 15 amp saw.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

regular breaker or afci one?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

carmusic said:


> regular breaker or afci one?


afci

...


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> afci
> 
> ...


Lots of power tools manage to trip GFCI/AFCI's.

I would use a circuit with a normal breaker. You may need an extension cord to make that convenient.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

AFCI. There's your problem. Run an extension cord to a non-AFCI.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Have a similar saw, Dw780XPS that likes to trip breakers on startup.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Davejss said:


> AFCI. There's your problem. Run an extension cord to a non-AFCI.


Every breaker in my house is an AFCI or GFCI


----------



## TrojanHorse (Feb 15, 2019)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Every breaker in my house is an AFCI or GFCI



Well looks like you’ve got a couple open slots to add a regular breaker! Had similar problems here with AFCI outlets and power tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

TrojanHorse said:


> farmerjohn1324 said:
> 
> 
> > Every breaker in my house is an AFCI or GFCI
> ...


Replacing an AFCI with a regular breaker would be easier, right?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Plug into the GFCI protected circuits / outlets.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

3rd one down on the left is a single pole and not afci/gfci.

Try another circuit anyway


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

jbfan said:


> 3rd one down on the left is a single pole and not afci/gfci.
> 
> Try another circuit anyway


The outlet is GFCI in the bathroom.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> The outlet is GFCI in the bathroom.


Does it trip a gfci circuit?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

jbfan said:


> farmerjohn1324 said:
> 
> 
> > The outlet is GFCI in the bathroom.
> ...


As a completely separate issue, this brand new GFCI in the bathroom will not work. No matter how much I reset it. So I plugged it into a different outlet outside and the saw works fine.

But now I have a different problem of wondering why this bathroom GFCI doesn't work. I would think the inspector would have plugged in a tester when it just passed the electrical inspection two weeks ago.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Some GFCI's have the light saying it is tripped. if it will not reset, it may mean no power to the GFCI


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

jbfan said:


> Some GFCI's have the light saying it is tripped. if it will not reset, it may mean no power to the GFCI


That's certainly strange. And even stranger that it passed inspection.


----------



## Brian Ski (Sep 21, 2018)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Every breaker in my house is an AFCI or GFCI



A GFCI should work fine. The AFCI can be very touchy with motors.


----------



## Brian Ski (Sep 21, 2018)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> As a completely separate issue, this brand new GFCI in the bathroom will not work. No matter how much I reset it. So I plugged it into a different outlet outside and the saw works fine.
> 
> But now I have a different problem of wondering why this bathroom GFCI doesn't work. I would think the inspector would have plugged in a tester when it just passed the electrical inspection two weeks ago.



You cannot put a GFCI outlet with a GFCI breaker. That is the problem. You either need a regular breaker with a GFCI outlet or use a regular outlet with a GFCI breaker. When used together they conflict and will not reset.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Brian Ski said:


> You cannot put a GFCI outlet with a GFCI breaker. That is the problem. You either need a regular breaker with a GFCI outlet or use a regular outlet with a GFCI breaker. When used together they conflict and will not reset.


That is false!


----------



## Brian Ski (Sep 21, 2018)

jbfan said:


> That is false!



I fought the problem before so I do not hook another GFCI to the load side of another one. This is swiped from another electrical board and explains why I do not do it. He seems to explain it better than I would.



<<<Daisy chaining GFCI devices can be problematic, even if they appear to be wired correctly. The downstream GFCI (receptacle) may perform an internal self-test when energized, which the upstream GFCI (breaker) detects as a fault.


I have experienced this myself. In my barn I had a circuit with two GFCI receptacles daisy-chained. The first (upstream) GFCI would trip about 1 or 2 seconds after the circuit was energized.


With GFCI devices designed for residential installation, there is no need to daisy chain them, as they all are set to trip at around 6mA of leakage current. Daisy chaining GFCIs does not increase protection.


In industrial and commercial installations, GFCI devices may be daisy chained, but the upstream GFCI devices usually are set to a higher trip point while the downstream GFCI devices protecting point-of-use receptacles is set to the standard 6mA. This provides some protection for the upstream circuitry, but prevents nuisance tripping of the upstream GFCI when several connected loads have otherwise insignificant leakage currents that might add up to more than 6mA.>>>


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Brian Ski said:


> I fought the problem before so I do not hook another GFCI to the load side of another one. This is swiped from another electrical board and explains why I do not do it. He seems to explain it better than I would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where you pulled the quote from, but you can not change the setting of a GFCI


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Brian Ski said:


> farmerjohn1324 said:
> 
> 
> > As a completely separate issue, this brand new GFCI in the bathroom will not work. No matter how much I reset it. So I plugged it into a different outlet outside and the saw works fine.
> ...


It's a regular breaker.


----------



## Danilo (Apr 27, 2021)

Had a similar problem with a sander, but I just decided to get a new one cause I had no type to figure out why this one was acting out. I think I still have it somewhere in the garage laying around. To be honest, it was a pretty old sander altogether, so I think it made for a great investition to buy a new one, esspecially 'cause I had some little jobs to do around the house. I've started the refurbishment process of some chairs that I had in my patio, and I was actually surprised with how my research I had to do beforehand, but the finished product turned out super nice and professional looking.


----------

